# el mig del segle



## mdzaja

Hola a tothom!

M'interesa si es pot dir _*al mig* del segle _en català en aquesta frase:

_*Al mig* del segle XIX, quan la Renaixença catalana entrava a l'època de plenitud, Joaquín Rubió i Ors, l’escriptor català, digué..._

Existeix una solució millor per dir-lo? 

Gràcies!


----------



## Anna_Barcelona

Jo, en aquests casos, sempre he dit "a mitjan" ("a mitjan segle XIX", crec que és el més habitual), però "al mig del segle" no em sembla incorrecte.


----------



## Namarne

Jo també crec que "a meitjan segle XIX" o "a (la) meitat del segle XIX" són més habituals. "Al mig del segle XIX" gairebé sóna com veritablement al 1850.  Potser una mica més informal: "A mig segle XIX..."


----------



## Popescu

"Segle" decían que era un valencianismo-castellanismo-barbarismo por "siecle", no sabía que ahora era correcto.


----------



## Elessar

Popescu said:


> "Segle" decían que era un valencianismo-castellanismo-barbarismo por "siecle", no sabía que ahora era correcto.



 comoorr???

_*Segle *_és un mot correctíssim en català, que jo sàpia s'utilitza de fa segles, i que ve del llatí saeculum. Una altre tema és que es pronuncie */ségglə/*en català oriental. No sé si et refereixes a això.

Un valencianisme seria en tot cas _*sigle*_, que es considera un castellanisme i no està acceptat per la normativa.


----------



## Popescu

Es la pronunciación, ahora me acabo de dar cuenta


----------



## ernest_

Jo diria  "a mitjan*s* *del* segle".


----------



## ursu-lab

"A mitjan*s* del segle ...", amb la "s" final és l'expressió més habitual.


----------



## Namarne

Namarne said:


> Jo també crec que "a meitjan *mitjan *segle XIX" o "a (la) meitat del segle XIX" són més habituals. "Al mig del segle XIX" gairebé sóna com veritablement al 1850.  Potser una mica més informal: "A mig segle XIX..."


Perdó pel lapsus, ara rellegint veig que vaig escriure "meitjan" per "mitjan", espero no haver enredat *mdzaja*. (Ara ja no puc editar).


----------



## Anna_Barcelona

ernest_ said:


> Jo diria "a mitjan*s* *del* segle".


 


ursu-lab said:


> "A mitjan*s* del segle ...", amb la "s" final és l'expressió més habitual.


 
És el que se sent a dir més sovint, però alerta que no és correcte:

http://www.ub.edu/criteris-cub/criteri.php?id=541http://cv.uoc.edu/tren/trenacc/web/LLENGUA.GLOSSNOMEN/glossari_entrades.frame_detall?i_paraula=21


----------



## EnricF

Anna_Barcelona said:


> És el que se sent a dir més sovint, però alerta que no és correcte:
> 
> http://www.ub.edu/criteris-cub/criteri.php?id=541


 

Efectivament, "a mitjans de" és potser la forma més estesa col·loquialment, però és incorrecta. La forma normativa és "a mitjan mes de novembre", "a mitjan 1980", "a mitjan la dècada passada"... Quan alguna d'aquestes fórmules ens semblin massa afectades, també es poden dir diferentment: "cap a la meitat de la dècada passada", per exemple.


----------

